# Lightsaber for $240K



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2008)

> *Luke Skywalker light saber auctioned for $240,000 (AP)*
> 
> Source: AP     				4 hours, 6 minutes ago
> 
> ...


Two hundred and forty thousand?? ... and the damned thing doesn't even *work*? Please!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 12, 2008)

itll go great on my wall right next to my Storm Trooper outfit and life size C3PO

B


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 12, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Two hundred and forty thousand?? ... and the damned thing doesn't even *work*? Please!


 
You, sir, are obviously not a dedicated fan...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2008)

240k for a fricken flashtube?  Right.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> 240k for a fricken flashtube?  Right.


Not this fan. 



BrandonLucas said:


> You, sir, are obviously not a dedicated fan...


I USED to be. Loved Star Wars... until Lucas fubared the whole story line with that stupid Anakin little boy  no father pregnancy spoiled brat teenager "Nooooooooo!!" frankensteinesque change the story line to attract little kids marketing ploy idiotcy he tried to pass off in the prequels. 

Mesa kin definitely say wesa hates whatsa hesa done wif it.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 12, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Two hundred and forty thousand?? ... and the damned thing doesn't even *work*? Please!



Needs new batteries... where's the Bunny??


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2008)

clfsean said:


> Needs new batteries... where's the Bunny??


Wasn't that EP 2 Padme?


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Wasn't that EP 2 Padme?


Either her or one of the hand-maidens. :uhyeah:

Thing is... true fans or not, die-hard fans or not... to pay THAT much for a simple prop... used in only two films (or even sometimes with other props once)... I dunno... Yes it represented the beginning of Luke's passage into manhood and his growth to become a Jedi and all of that... still. It's nearly a 1/4 of a million dollars for pete's sake. $2500 I could see... maybe even $25K but .... sigh. 

Like Indiana Jones said when he was a kid and later as an adult ... "It belongs in a museum!"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2008)

It's not like it's Kirks command chair after all.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 12, 2008)

Didn't Paul Allen buy that for his sci fi museum?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2008)

It's there
http://www.empsfm.org


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's there
> http://www.empsfm.org


Cool. I never realized it had wooden arm rests... something never noticed. 

Even has Rachel's outfit worn by Sean Young in Blade Runner. Yowza.


----------

